# Small Studio Shots ??



## monkey44 (Feb 24, 2016)

No clue where to put this ... Went to the VA today to have a doctor look at my eye. HE couldn't figure it out, so sent me upstairs to the VA Pro camera guy so he could shoot an image of it to email to another doctor.

I walk in and there sits a chair, some stand-lights, umbrellas, and a regular studio set-up for taking medical images. He tells me, sit in this chair, takes a couple fixes with a light meter, then stands directly in front of me - between me and the lights, and puts his D-90 Nikon w/18-105 lens + Hood on auto-set, and flashes the shots ... from about three feet away in front of my face.

Does anyone thinks this is as odd as I did ... 

I mentioned I was a photographer as well ... and tried to engage him about his work, just conversation. He would not say a word, just shot two shots and showed me the door. Very weird ... and, no hurry as no one was even waiting - just a random request from the doctor to get his shot to email.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 24, 2016)

Not really. It's like the DMV. He had a very specific job to do. Knows exactly what results he will get and knows the pictures will serve the purpose they are being taken for. He's not making art. And, he may have a dozen other job responsibilities.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi monkey44. 
There was a thread on the forum some time back about a small set up for medical imaging. I think I remember the net result was pretty much this setup, Rebel or current XXD camera, kit or EF-S 60mm macro lens, macro ring flash or couple of basic studio lights if you have space. I think the target was skin issues in this instance. 
I hope they get to a diagnosis and solution to your eye issue, and that it is not serious. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, it made me curious that he had everything set up for a studio shot, and then used the auto-set and flash ... it just seemed weird to me. Plus, he wouldn't even talk to me about his "stuff", when I tried to open a conversation (which most of us are always ready to chat our gear and shots), he ignored it totally. 

Plus, what good does a built-in flash do when you use a hood, and less than three feet from the target (My eye??) 

Eye issue is no big deal, Graham, thanks ... glad for that, we need our eyes even more than most folks.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 8, 2016)

monkey44 said:


> Well, it made me curious that he had everything set up for a studio shot, and then used the auto-set and flash ... it just seemed weird to me. Plus, he wouldn't even talk to me about his "stuff", when I tried to open a conversation (which most of us are always ready to chat our gear and shots), he ignored it totally.
> 
> Plus, what good does a built-in flash do when you use a hood, and less than three feet from the target (My eye??)
> 
> Eye issue is no big deal, Graham, thanks ... glad for that, we need our eyes even more than most folks.




That does seem odd.. I'm a Navy Vet BTW.. I cant see them setting up a studio shot for an eye or macro photo.. Pretty much all the VA people talk to me, even had two of the female nurses slip me their phone numbers.. hehe.. But if someone isnt talking, they have something to hide. Thats just psychology 101..


----------

